# De systemd

## pingoo

Premetto che non ho ben compreso quali saranno i vantaggi svantaggi nel passare a systemd e che non ne capisco praticamente nulla. Da planet gentoo pare però che presto sarà obbligatorio il passaggio se si vorrà aggiornare gnome, cosa che (pure io) trovo quantomeno curiosa

Qualcuno ha già fatto il passaggio? Come è andato? Ad esempio, sicuri che si debba disistallare udev? Da ebuild si direbbe di sì e parrebbe anche dal wiki...

Piccolo OT a proposito del wiki: anche la documentazione italiana finirà là dentro, vero?

----------

## cloc3

purtroppo sì.

bisogna sostituire udev con systemd.

se hai gnome-base/gdm, per esempio, sei costretto a installare systemd.

è una anomalia che non capisco. i programmi di livello superiore che determinano le configurazioni di basso livello.

ho avuto la certezza sperimentale che systemd non serve a nulla quando ho acqiistato il nuovo portatile.

il sistema operativo è installato nella partizione SSD da 32 GB e il boot è diventato pressoché istantaneo.

i tempi di avvio dipendono in primo luogo dai limiti fisici di caricamento in ram.

adesso ho tolto udev, ma uso ancora opernc, perché è un sistema pultio e ordinato che mi piace molto.

non so dirti, perciò, quale sia il livello di efficenza dei file di configurazione di systemd su gentoo.

il passaggio da udev a systemd è stato puttosto travagliato, perché emerge faceva fatica a risolvere le dipendenze. in qualche momento ho pensato di avere proprio fatto il pasticcio. alla fine però, tutto si è sistemato e ho trovato una configurazione stabile.

----------

## Thanas

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> è una anomalia che non capisco. i programmi di livello superiore che determinano le configurazioni di basso livello.

 

Non solo è un'anomalia, ma per quanto mi riguarda (e per quanto possa valere il mio minuscolo contributo) è un "peccato mortale".

Ok, torno a lurkare e ad evitare flame  :Wink: 

Ciaociao  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

a parte qualche problema di risoluzione dipendenze (come detto anche da clock3) non ho avuto particolari problemi: basta seguire un po' il wiki e, magari, avere l'accortezza di segnarsi su un foglietto quali tasti premere per avere la password di root con il layout "en", in modo da entrare e sistemarlo.

Avendo un disco "normale" devo dire che i tempi di avvio (ma soprattutto quelli di halt) sono diminuiti drasticamente, quindi, tutto sommato, ne è valsa anche un po' la pena.

----------

## riverdragon

Anche io sono tutto sommato soddisfatto, pur avendo fatto il passaggio senza prima leggere il wiki e dovendo rimproverarmi un RTFM.

Qui ho trovato gli script per alcuni servizi che non sono inclusi nell'installazione di base e che invece mi sono risultati molto utili.

----------

## sabayonino

systemd lo trovo "caotico" sia nella gestione dei servizi che nei file stessi .  ancora molti servizi di pacchetti in portage (o overlays) non contengono gli script per systemd ....

non c'ho capito un piffero di come creare un servizio (nel caso sia mancante ! )

vabbè è nuovo e con il tempo si migliorerà (spero ! ) ma vuoi mettere il buon vecchio e caro OpenRC ? (semplice e funionale ...)

non sono i 10 secondi di differenza all'avvio che mi cambia la vita.

per fortuna non sono utente gnome   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## pingoo

Eccomi qua, probabilmente sono scarso io ma non ho capito come si configura l'avvio.

Avendo compilato systemd con la use openrc immaginavo che venisse ereditata la configurazione del sistema pre-migrazione e potessi continuare ad usare rc invece non mi sembra proprio.

In primis, per far in modo che gdm si avviasse, ho dovuto aggiungerlo tramite systemctl. E' normale? Ora si avvia ma tutto ciò che ottengo è una schermata nera con _ (non ricordo se lampeggiante) e macchina che non pare rispondere nemmeno alle magic SysRq. Ho controllato i log di X e di gdm ma non noto nulla di strano.

In aggiunta noto che non riesco ad avviare X da utente mentre non ho problemi con root... tempo fa avevo avuto lo stesso problema dopo un aggiornamento di gnome e l'avevo risolto rimuovendo polkit, eseguendo un bel revdep-rebuild e ricompilando xinit, stavolta no.

Che posso verificare?

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... per fortuna non sono utente gnome  

 

Credo che prima o poi finirò con l'avere la stessa fortuna...

----------

## fturco

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> In primis, per far in modo che gdm si avviasse, ho dovuto aggiungerlo tramite systemctl. E' normale?

 

Si, è del tutto normale. Non so però come aiutarti per quanto riguarda gli altri problemi...

----------

## pingoo

Ok, ma allora che fa openrc quando previsto?

Intanto aggiorno la situazione dopo ricompilazioni, pulizie varie e riavvii noto che ogni tanto gdm parte (?) anche se ci mette qualcosa come 40+ secondi. Da grub, ho avviato senza quiet e noto che intorno a 18.3 sec. ha scritto "Started GNOME Display Manager" ma che nel tty 7 è rimasta la schermata nera col _ (non lampeggiante) fino al sec. 66.5 dopo. In tty1 avevo fatto login e mi ha scritto 

```
ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1 EH complete

EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. 0pts: commit=0

EXT4-fs (sda7): re-mounted. 0pts: commit=0

```

Che abbia problemi col disco?

----------

## pingoo

Vabbè, son tornato indietro non senza problemi, mi sa che mi fermo a gnome 3.6, col 3.8 avevo qualche problema e mi piace molto meno. Systemd non ho ancora capito come si configuri quando coesiste con openrc ma a questo punto credo non mi interesserà

----------

